# Endura MT500 II Regenjacke - Schrott oder falsche Pflege?



## Drahtesel_ (19. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

es geht um die o.g. Jacke welche ich seit ca. 3 Wochen besitze.

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt war die Jacke, entsprechend dem Wetter, durch Schlamm und Feuchtigkeit, für die Waschmaschine reif.

Habe diese auf Handwäsche-Programm mit etwas Flüssig-Waschmittel gewaschen. Etikett sagt: Bei 30° waschen, kein Schleudern, kein Trockner, keine chemische Reinigung, Tropfnass zum Trocknen aufhängen.

Beim nächsten Anziehen habe ich schnell festgestellt, dass der Abperl-Effekt (DWR) gleich null war.

Auf der Endura Seite wird auch eine Erneuerung der Imprägnierung hingewiesen, wenn das Material sich mit Wasser vollsaugt und nicht mehr abperlt. Auf der UK Seite, werden sogar die Mittel wie "Nikwax" und "Grangers" empfohlen.


*#1*
Ich habe kurzer Hand das "Nikwax TX Direct Wash in" gekauft und die Jacke per Handwäsche (nix Waschmaschine Programm) nach Anleitung gewaschen. (50mL in 5 -6 L Wasser, gewaschen und 10 Minuten einwirken lassen, danach ausgespült, Tropfnass aufgehängt und gewartet bis Sie Trocken ist)

*Ergebnis :* kein Abperl-Effekt 

*#2*
Habe die Jacke dann nochmal zum Biken angehabt, war minimal dreckig. Ich habe sie daher mal probeweise ohne Waschmittel gewaschen da mir der Gedanke aufkam, dass dieses vielleicht nicht optimal die Imprägnierung aufnimmt. However, die Jacke war nach dem Waschen sauber und frei von Dreck.

Ich habe nochmal das "Nikwax TX Direct Wash in" angewendet, dieses mal in der Waschmaschine auf einem Programm für Synthetik Bekleidung, kein Schleudern. Wieder Tropfnass aufgehängt und gewartet bis Sie Trocken ist.

*Ergebnis:* kein Abperl Effekt 

Ich habe gelesen, dass Funktionsbekleidung, speziell nach dem dieses mit Imprägniermitteln behandelt worden ist, nochmal in den Trockner muss / soll / kann damit diese Beschichtung richtig funktioniert.

Komischerweise lese ich weder bei Endura, noch bei Nikwax etwas davon, dass das Produkt nochmal in den Trockner muss oder gebügelt werden muss... es wirft sich mir nun die Frage auf, ist das Produkt einfach Schrott oder sind die Pflegehinweise falsch.

Habe dann nochmal Endura angeschrieben, die geballte Kompetenz in UK, scheint auch keine bessere Erklärung parat zu haben, wie die € 230,- Jacke beim Händler wieder zurück zugeben, wenn ich das Gefühl hätte es "stimme mit dem Produkt etwas nicht"


Jetzt kommt ihr....


----------



## samilio (21. Januar 2018)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Habe diese auf Handwäsche-Programm mit etwas Flüssig-Waschmittel gewaschen. Etikett sagt: Bei 30° waschen, kein Schleudern, kein Trockner, keine chemische Reinigung, Tropfnass zum Trocknen aufhängen.



Das ist schonmal nicht verkehrt. War noch irgendwas anderes in der Maschine? Reste von Weichspüler, Bleiche o.ä?

War denn ursprünglich ein anständiger Abperleffekt da?
Der DWR im Originalzustand sollte eigentlich mehrere Wäschen problemlos überleben 



Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass Funktionsbekleidung, speziell nach dem dieses mit Imprägniermitteln behandelt worden ist, nochmal in den Trockner muss / soll / kann damit diese Beschichtung richtig funktioniert.



Liest man oft um die Beschichtung zu 'aktivieren'. Ob da was dran ist? Keine Ahnung - Ich habe es schon mit und ohne Trockner gemacht und konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Hat beides 1A funktioniert (Übrigens auch mit dem TX Wash-In). Aber einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Bin mittlerweile übrigens auf das TX-Direkt Spray des selben Herstellers gewechselt, das wäre evtl. auch eine Option (irgendwie mochte ich die Vorstellung nicht, auch im Inneren eine DWR Schicht zu haben, die sich ggf. auf die Funktionen von Membranen auswirkt).. Funktioniert auch einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunide (21. Januar 2018)

Zurück mit dem Dreck!


----------



## ron101 (21. Januar 2018)

Habe nicht die Endura Jacke. 
Mache es bei meiner Regenjacke hie und da so.
Waschen und auf die gewaschene nasse Jacke Imprägnierer einsprühen.
Lufttrocknen lassen, Anschliessend in den Tumbler für ca. 30 min. aber nicht zu heiss.

Die Jacken sind meist auch dicht wenn sie nicht abperlen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Januar 2018)

samilio schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal nicht verkehrt. War noch irgendwas anderes in der Maschine? Reste von Weichspüler, Bleiche o.ä?
> 
> War denn ursprünglich ein anständiger Abperleffekt da?
> Der DWR im Originalzustand sollte eigentlich mehrere Wäschen problemlos überleben
> ...



Ich habe mittlerweile von Endura den Hinweis erhalten, die Jacke im sauberen Zustand auf niedrigster Stufe zu bügeln und dann nochmal mit Nikwax zu behandeln. Jedoch noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ich habe jedoch die Option mit dem Trockner mal ausprobiert. Keine Ahnung ob das ein Teil-Erfolg ist, dass Wasser perlt zwar ab aber nach paar Sekunden werden die Stellen dunkel d.h. das Material saugt die Flüssigkeit dennoch auf. Wasserdicht ist die Jacke an sich schon nur saugt sie sich voll.

Ich probiere es noch mit dem TX Spray, wenn das nix hilft geht sie zurück.


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Januar 2018)

ich weiss schon warum ich bei diesen ganzen "funktionsstoffen" aus eigen"entwicklung" mehr als skeptisch bin.
fing damals an als das gore patent auslief, mit dem hyvent müll von north face, seitdem bin ich geheilt ;-)

zur drw: die ansage von endura ist korrekt. diese muss bei allen mit dem bügeleisen reaktiviert werden.
das dies allerdings nach dem ersten waschen ansteht, ist eher "ungewöhnlich".
beim waschen nehm ich ausschliesslich nikwax und 3x spülen. nach imprägniert habe ich noch nie irgendetwas, tat auch nicht not, macht auch keinen sinn in meinen augen.

die jacke sollte aber trotzdem noch wasserdicht sein, denn die dichtigkeit macht ja nicht das dwr finish sondern der "funktionsstoff" ;-)


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Januar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ich weiss schon warum ich bei diesen ganzen "funktionsstoffen" aus eigen"entwicklung" mehr als skeptisch bin.
> fing damals an als das gore patent auslief, mit dem hyvent müll von north face, seitdem bin ich geheilt ;-)
> 
> zur drw: die ansage von endura ist korrekt. diese muss bei allen mit dem bügeleisen reaktiviert werden.
> ...



Auf dem Pflege Etikett ist genau dieses bügeln untersagt, was etwas irreführend ist.
Wie dem auch sei, die Membran an sich ist wasserdicht aber das Material saugt sich mit Feuchtigkeit voll d.h. Atmungsaktivität nimmt ab und Windkälte zu. Die Stretch Einsätze unter den Ärmeln sind leider nicht wasserdicht, was bei der Jacke schon von anderen Endkunden bemängelt wurde aber in vielen (Bike)Tests bleibt es unerwähnt.

Ist eine echt schöne und durchdachte Jacke aber Funktion und Einsatzzweck wurden in meinen Augen teilweise verfehlt, Schade.

Ob eine Gore Power Trail besser ist?


----------



## DDax (7. September 2018)

Da ich gerade nach dieser Jacke suche, bzw Erfahrungsberichte wie diesen, möchte ich noch kurz zur DWR was schreiben..
Da ich bei einer Vaude Jacke das gleiche erlebt habe, also erste Wäsche, DWR weg.. habe ich den Support mal angeschrieben, die meinten nur "Eine Wäsche allein entfernt das Abperlverhalten.. Sie müssen die Jacke schon mit einem Imprägniermittel behandeln, damit es wieder einen Abperleffekt gibt"..

also nix mit DWR im Trockner regenerieren..


----------



## Skwal (7. September 2018)

Wie beim Bike, nicht so oft waschen!

Trocknen lassen, abbürsten, fahren.

Und die Haut wird übrigens auch dünn, vom häufigen Duschen


----------



## grey (7. September 2018)

Ich spül regengewand nur ab, Dusche oder gartenschlauch, dann trocknen lassen..


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. September 2018)

Nochmal als Hinweis weil oben steht er hätte es mit Flüssigwaschmittel gewaschen. Zum Thema DWR finde ich da folgenden Satz bei einer namenhaften Sportshopkette:
"Vermeide Flüssigwaschmittel, da sie die atmungsaktiven Poren des Stoffs oder der Membran verstopfen können."
Vielleicht war das als erste Maßnahme schon der Overkill fürs Produkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (7. September 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Nochmal als Hinweis weil oben steht er hätte es mit Flüssigwaschmittel gewaschen. Zum Thema DWR finde ich da folgenden Satz bei einer namenhaften Sportshopkette:
> "Vermeide Flüssigwaschmittel, da sie die atmungsaktiven Poren des Stoffs oder der Membran verstopfen können."
> Vielleicht war das als erste Maßnahme schon der Overkill fürs Produkt?


Das gilt aber eigentlich eher für WaschPULVER.?
Wo hast du das gelesen ?


----------



## BernhardT (7. September 2018)

Meine Erfahrung mit der MT500 sieht leider ganz genauso aus. Ich habe nahezu das gleiche Prozedere angewandt mit nahezu Null Erfolg...nur minimales und zeitlich begrenztes Abperlen.  Was mich allerdings viel mehr stört ist eine leichte Undichtigkeit im Schulterbereich und die kaum bessere Atmungsfähigkeit im Gegensatz zu Konkurrenzprodukten. hab mich anscheinend zu sehr auf diverse Testergebnisse verlassen


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. September 2018)

Das kannste eigentlich bei sehr vielen Anleitungen genau so nachlesen. Diesmal wars ein Zitat vom Intersport zum Thema DWR


----------



## BernhardT (7. September 2018)

was genau? Das Vorgehen zum wiederauffrischen?
Der Hinweis mit dem Flüssigwaschmittel kommt mir falsch vor. Bisher hatte ich das immer in Bezug auf Pulverwaschmittel gelesen. Eigene Erfahrungen kann ich da allerdings nicht vorweisen, bei uns gibt's seit eh und je flüssiges Waschmittel


----------



## platt_ziege (7. September 2018)

für alles atmungsaktives sollte man schon spezielles waschmittel benutzen, welches flüssig ist ;-)

btw, das die jacke aufgrund der cordura einsätze nicht wasserdicht ist, kann man ja überall nachlesen und hat endura mir ja auch durch nicht antworten bestätigt...


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. September 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Das kannste eigentlich bei sehr vielen Anleitungen genau so nachlesen. Diesmal wars ein Zitat vom Intersport zum Thema DWR


Zeig mal bitte. Ich kenne es wie gesagt immer nur in Bezug auf Pulver, weswegen ich seit Jahren auf flüssig umgestellt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DDax (10. September 2018)

Jetzt sollten wir aber schon DWR und Membrane voneinander unterscheiden..

Wegen der Membrane soll man nur wenig FLÜSSIG - Waschmittel verwenden, 

die Durable Water Repellent, oder DWR ist einfach nur außen auf dem Stoff und sorgt dafür, dass sich dieser nicht mit Wasser vollsaugt, 
sonst fühlt sich die Jacke schnell klamm und kühl an..Hat mit der Membrane erstmal nix zu tun.

Was jedoch noch hinzukommt, ist das Einwaschimprägnierungen, da sie ja auf den kompletten äußeren Stoff wirken, quasi auch die Innenseite, dann die Atmungsaktivität reduzieren können.

Durable = dauerhaft.
Von daher finde ich es schon peinlich, wenn bei einem Kleidungsstück nach der ersten Wäsche davon nix mehr übrig ist.
ich habe mir jetzt nochmal ne original Goretex gegönnt, mal sehen, was die so kann..

http://www.gore-tex.de/blog/2016/03/18/outdoor-pflege-guide-teil-1-so-waescht-man-gore-tex-kleidung/


----------



## Mountain77 (10. September 2018)

https://www.endurasport.com/support/care/
Hier noch die Pflegehinweise der Endura Seite. Weniger ist mehr,wie es aussieht.
Hab meine MT500 seit knapp über einem Jahr und bei starken Verschmutzungen bisher nur abgeduscht und trocknen lassen.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2018)

Bei mir ist das Problem, wenn ich solche Jacken nur abklopfe/-dusche, dann stinken die einfach viel zu schnell nach altem Schweiß. So gut können die gar nicht belüftet sein, wenn ich mich bewege, dann schwitze ich, und die unteren Lagen sorgen dafür, dass der Schweiß auch schön nach weiter außen zur Jacke transportiert wird.
Und mit nur Wasser kriegt man den Geruch nicht raus.


----------



## write-only (10. September 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Problem, wenn ich solche Jacken nur abklopfe/-dusche, dann stinken die einfach viel zu schnell nach altem Schweiß. So gut können die gar nicht belüftet sein, wenn ich mich bewege, dann schwitze ich, und die unteren Lagen sorgen dafür, dass der Schweiß auch schön nach weiter außen zur Jacke transportiert wird.
> Und mit nur Wasser kriegt man den Geruch nicht raus.


Auch wenn du die sofort auswäscht? Da reicht bei mir eigentlich immer Wasser. Nur wenn ich Sachen mal liegen lasse fangen sie an zu stinken und das geht dann auch nicht mehr ohne Waschmittel weg.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2018)

Ich schmeiß die wenn ich zuhause ankomme unter die Dusche, allerdings hält das dann auch nur maximal 2-3 Ausfahrten, bevor ich dem Gestank nicht mehr davon fahren kann.


----------



## write-only (10. September 2018)

In dem Fall empfehle ich anzünden und neu kaufen 
Spaß bei Seite, ich hab ne recht günstige CMP Jacke für richtig schlechtes Wetter und die wird eigentlich nur einmal pro Saison mit Nikwax gewaschen und wird sonst nur zusammen mit dem Rad mit dem Akku"hochdruck"reiniger  abgespritzt und das scheint zu reichen damit die nicht stinkt.


----------



## platt_ziege (10. September 2018)

euch ist aber schon klar, dass wenn man funktionsjacken je nachverwendeten material (z.b. offenporige membran wie goretex, ggü. z.b. dermizax) und beanspruchung (schwitzen/verschmutzung) nicht regelmässig wäscht, die funktion, sprich atumungsfähigkeit zum erliegen kommt?
NACHTRAG: im übrigen lösen sich auch die nahtbandversiegelungen deutlich schneller durch den schweiss, sprich je mehr schweiss und weniger wäsche, desto schneller undicht!

dwr hat wie schon erwähnt nix mit dem material bzw membrane an sich zu tun, ist eher sowas wie ein finish, welches verhindert, dass sich das oberflächenmaterial nicht mit wasser vollsaugt und damit jegliche funktion zu nichte macht.
diese dwr "imprägnierung" gibt es in unterschiedlichen qualitätsstufen, was von hochwertigen anbietern angegeben wird. 80 waschgänge sind z.b. absolute oberliga, während enduras dwr wohl absolut unterste schublade darstellt.

ich habe vor jahren die erfahrung gemacht, dass diese ganzen eigenentwickelten "funktionsstoffe" von den herstellern meistens absoluter müll sind. fing damals mit tnf und ihrem hyvent müll an. hat sich genauso dufte gelesen wie bei endura als auch goretex, nur hat es trotz angeblich ähnlicher eigenschaften wie goretex (laut porenanzahl etc) absolut überhaupt gar nix gemein, sprich war zwar wasserdicht aber hat null "geatmet". wenn es eh nicht atmet kann man sich auch einfach nen müllsack zurecht schneiden ;-)

seitdem lasse ich die hände von diesen ganzen rotz und wähle artikel wo marktbewährtes material verwendet wird, was in der regel natürlich dann den aufpreis ausmacht. dies auch nicht immer, denn die firmen werben dann immer mit den ganzen tollen meßwerten etc und verkaufen ihren müll dann genauso teuer wie als wenn sie z.b. goretex verwendet hätten, um damit ihre margen noch weiter zu erhöhen.

das mit dem atmen kann man bei/ab intensiven bewegungen/sportarten eh vergessen, was je nach schwitzintensität ja auch irgendwie logisch ist, denn jeder weiss doch wie die suppe auch ohne eintütung läuft und wie soll das alles durch eine hülle nach aussen gelangen.
für mich ist darum wesentlich essentieller die suppe vom direkten körperkontakt über die schichten weitestgehend weg nach aussen abgeleitet zu bekommen.


----------



## uphillking (10. September 2018)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Problem, wenn ich solche Jacken nur abklopfe/-dusche, dann stinken die einfach viel zu schnell nach altem Schweiß. So gut können die gar nicht belüftet sein, wenn ich mich bewege, dann schwitze ich, und die unteren Lagen sorgen dafür, dass der Schweiß auch schön nach weiter außen zur Jacke transportiert wird.
> Und mit nur Wasser kriegt man den Geruch nicht raus.



1-2 Tage im Gefrierschrank lagern soll alle üblen Gerüche beseitigen.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2018)

uphillking schrieb:


> 1-2 Tage im Gefrierschrank lagern soll alle üblen Gerüche beseitigen.


Soweit ich weiß, tötet das lediglich den Großteil der Bakterien ab, die den Schweiß verstoffwechseln, wodurch dann der Geruch entsteht.
Wenns aber schon stinkt, dann bringt Einfrieren laut Internetz aber auch nichts mehr. Außerdem ist mein Gefrierfach gar nicht so groß, und schon von anderem Zeug belegt.


----------



## Brummber (13. Januar 2019)

1.Das wichtigste ist das solche Textilien nicht mit Weichspüler in Berührung kommen, sonst kann mann die Eigenschaften der Materialien in die Tonne kloppen.
2.Das Waschmittel sollte kompatibel mit der Imprägnierung sein.
3.Man sollte sich auch Gedanken machen ob es was auf Biologiescher Basis oder chemischer Basis sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (13. Januar 2019)

Versuch mal Fibertec Textile Guard Eco Wash-In.

Max zwei Teile in die Waschmaschine, 80ml ins Weichspülerfach, anschließend 30 Minuten bei 60°C in den Trockner zum Aktivieren.


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> anschließend 30 Minuten bei 60°C in den Trockner zum Aktivieren.


geht wenn dann nur bei dwr sachen wo es im etikett angegeben ist, die ohne müssen luft trocknen!


----------



## Shonzo (13. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> geht wenn dann nur bei dwr sachen wo es im etikett angegeben ist, die ohne müssen luft trocknen!



Steht halt ausdrücklich drauf, sonst wirds nix.


----------



## Affekopp (13. Januar 2019)

Ich habe auch ne MT500 Hose und nie auf einen abperleffekt geachtet. 

Die Hose wird stets misshandelt, hat definitiv keinen Abperleffekt mehr, aber ist 100% dicht und super atmungsaktiv.


----------



## S-H-A (13. Januar 2019)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ne MT500 Hose und nie auf einen abperleffekt geachtet.
> 
> Die Hose wird stets misshandelt, hat definitiv keinen Abperleffekt mehr, aber ist 100% dicht und super atmungsaktiv.



Die Atmungsaktivität wird durch das fehlende Abperlen schon beeinträchtigt. Mess-, aber nicht spürbar. 
Wird in Zukunft eh die Regel, weil diverse Beschichtungen verboten werden, aus Umwelt- und Gesundheitsschutzgründen.


----------



## Shonzo (13. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die Atmungsaktivität wird durch das fehlende Abperlen schon beeinträchtigt. Mess-, aber nicht spürbar.
> Wird in Zukunft eh die Regel, weil diverse Beschichtungen verboten werden, aus Umwelt- und Gesundheitsschutzgründen.



Bestimmt nur die PFC-haltigen, oder?


----------



## S-H-A (13. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Bestimmt nur die PFC-haltigen, oder?



Nagel mich nicht fest. Keine Ahnung. Hab das nur am Rande, nebenher erzählt bekommen.


----------



## D.i.n.o. (19. Januar 2019)

hab den Thread gefunden, da ich auch auf der Suche nach Infos zur MT500 Jacke bin.

Generell habe ich folgende Infos über die Jahre mit Funktionsbekleidung, insbesondere Gore Tex 2 u. 3 lagen Laminaten gemacht.
Entweder gleich nach dem Tragen nur mit Wasser sauber waschen (falls Schweiss dran kam) ansonsten trocknen lassen und Dreck abbürsten. Wenns dann wirklich nötig wird (weil eine helle Farbe durch den Dreck unansehnlich wird oder die Jacke das riechen anfängt) hilft keines der Waschmittel oder Einwaschimprägnierer so richtig (hab bestimmt 4 verschiedene ausprobiert) Nur das Aufsprühzeug, wobei das gefühlt auch nur 1 Tag wirklich hält.
Ich gebe daher hochwertige Jacken immer in die Reinigung. Trockenreinigung + Imprägnieren. Kostet bei mir 16,90€ und die Jacke ist danach wieder wie neu. Die haben schon eine weisse GoreTex3L mit Glühweinflecken (weil Beschichtung weg) wieder wie neu hingebracht und danach ist selbiger wie an einer neuen Jacke abgeperlt.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (19. Januar 2019)

Wäre mal schön zu erfahren womit die Hersteller oder die Reinigungsbetriebe arbeiten (Imprägniermittel). Ich nutze für meine Gore-Tex Jacke das Nikwax TX Spray und der Abperleffekt ist  zufriedenstellend aber nicht das Gleiche wie im Neuzustand (ggü. der MT500 dennoch kein Vergleich). Es mag daran liegen, das beim Einsprühen nicht jede Stelle gleichmäßig getroffen wird aber ich verteile es nochmal mit einem Schwamm danach bzw reibe es vorsichtig ein. 

Dennoch danke für dein Tipp mit der Reinigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (19. Januar 2019)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Wäre mal schön zu erfahren womit die Hersteller oder die Reinigungsbetriebe arbeiten (Imprägniermittel). Ich nutze für meine Gore-Tex Jacke das Nikwax TX Spray und der Abperleffekt ist  zufriedenstellend aber nicht das Gleiche wie im Neuzustand (ggü. der MT500 dennoch kein Vergleich). Es mag daran liegen, das beim Einsprühen nicht jede Stelle gleichmäßig getroffen wird aber ich verteile es nochmal mit einem Schwamm danach bzw reibe es vorsichtig ein.
> 
> Dennoch danke für dein Tipp mit der Reinigung



Nikwax ist sehr öko aber nicht gerade der Bringer.
Google mal nanach diversen Tests von Imprägniermittel.

Der F100 soll super sein aber auch PFC haltig.
Der Fibertec Textile Guard Eco ist ohne PFC und soll auch gut sein.

Wichtig ist nach der Imprägnierung das Teil in den Trockner zu werfen sofern zulässig


----------



## platt_ziege (19. Januar 2019)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Wäre mal schön zu erfahren womit die Hersteller oder die Reinigungsbetriebe arbeiten (Imprägniermittel). Ich nutze für meine Gore-Tex Jacke das Nikwax TX Spray...


hmm, also jacken/hosen habe ich noch nie imprägniert und selbst meine allaallaälteste goretex überhose der allerersten generation (musste bzw konnte man nur in den usa bestellen) die so 25 jahre alt sein dürfte nicht.
das einzige was ich imprägniere sind schuhe mit gore und zelte gegen uv.
die klamotten haben aber auch allesamt keine textile äussere schicht...


----------



## Mario8 (20. Januar 2019)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den Funktionsjacken (Marmot, NorthFace, NoName, ....) und verschiedenen Imprägniermitteln (Erdal, Imprägnol, Fibertec Guard Pro, ....) incl. Trockner, Backofen auf kleinster Stufe, Bügeleisen auf kleinster Stufe, .... ist es nicht möglich, einen Abperleffekt wieder zu erreichen, der einem normalen Landregen auf dem Rad auch nur mehr als 10min standhält. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr erinnern, ob die neue Jacke das nicht auch schon gezeigt hat. Die Membran ist dicht, aber das Abperlen ist Illusion und funktioniert nur auf Animationen. Länger dicht ist die Jacke auch nur, wenn das Wasser keinen Kriechweg an Taschen, Einsätzen, .... an der Membran vorbei findet. Man muss wohl damit leben, dass der Oberstoff bei richtig Regen durchnässt, viel atmen wird da nichts mehr. Nach Regenende trocknen die Dinger einigermaßen schnell im Fahrtwind und dann atmen sie auch wieder (ohne Regen könnte man sie aber auch gleich ausziehen). Die Jacken funktionieren ganz gut bei leichten Schauern, wo sich normale Kleidung bereits vollsaugt, bei richtig Regen könnte man auch eine klassische, dünnen, wasser- und luftdichte Regenhaut nehmen, die aber nach dem Regen sofort runter muss. Da die Funktionsjacken nach Regen aber recht schnell wieder atmungsaktiv werden, kann man sie auch anlassen. Also gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Konzepte: Die Funktionsjacken dauernd tragen und bei Regen die Durchnässung des Oberstoffs akzeptieren oder mit normaler, sehr atmungsaktiver, aber nicht wasserabweisender (schon gar nicht wasserdichter) Kleidung zu fahren und bei jedem Regenschauer die Regenhaut auszupacken.


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Januar 2019)

Mario8 schrieb:


> Also gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Konzepte: Die Funktionsjacken dauernd tragen und bei Regen die Durchnässung des Oberstoffs akzeptieren oder mit normaler, sehr atmungsaktiver, aber nicht wasserabweisender (schon gar nicht wasserdichter) Kleidung zu fahren und bei jedem Regenschauer die Regenhaut auszupacken.


du hast die dritte und ich denke die wahrscheinlich effektivste vergessen. vielleicht ist die noch nicht so richtig zu uns rübergeschwappt und der grund wieso z.b. zimtstern pleite gegangen ist, was kein wunder wäre, die dies wohl auch die günstigste aller möglichkeiten ist:


----------



## Shonzo (20. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> du hast die dritte und ich denke die wahrscheinlich effektivste vergessen. vielleicht ist die noch nicht so richtig zu uns rübergeschwappt und der grund wieso z.b. zimtstern pleite gegangen ist, was kein wunder wäre, die dies wohl auch die günstigste aller möglichkeiten ist:



Vormachen bitte. Aber bei 1°C und Eisregen. :-D


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Vormachen bitte. Aber bei 1°C und Eisregen. :-D


das ist doch nix weiter als gewöhnungssache 
also bei den derzeitigen verhältnissen würde ich mit dem einstieg aber noch warten, es sei denn man gehört zu diesen eisbadern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (20. Januar 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das ist doch nix weiter als gewöhnungssache
> also bei den derzeitigen verhältnissen würde ich mit dem einstieg aber noch warten, es sei denn man gehört zu diesen eisbadern...



Ist vermutlich besser. Hatte gestern bei -5° nur 4 Schichten an. Denke das ist ein guter Anfang. :-D


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Januar 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Nikwax ist sehr öko aber nicht gerade der Bringer.
> Google mal nanach diversen Tests von Imprägniermittel.
> 
> Der F100 soll super sein aber auch PFC haltig.
> Der Fibertec Textile Guard Eco ist ohne PFC und soll auch gut sein.


Hmm, wie erkenne ich denn, ob ein Produkt PFC (Perfluorcarbone) enthält? Laut Test der Alpin enthält das F100 PFC, die Inhaltsangaben auf der Produktseite sprechen aber von "Aliphatischen Kohlenwasserstoffen" (und Propan sowie Butan, wohl als Treibmittel). Von irgendwelchen Fluorverbindungen ist da keine Rede. Kann natürlich auch in den Kohlenwassertoffen versteckt sein, wenn der Gesetzgaber da nur so eine allgemeine Wischi-Waschi-Inhaltsangabe vorschreibt.

Natürlich könnte man auch den Hersteller fragen, aber das dauert ja auch gerne mal mehrere Tage, und wenn man das für mehrere Hersteller machen will, wäre eine allgemeine Möglichkeit praktikabler.


----------



## Shonzo (20. Januar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hmm, wie erkenne ich denn, ob ein Produkt PFC (Perfluorcarbone) enthält? Laut Test der Alpin enthält das F100 PFC, die Inhaltsangaben auf der Produktseite sprechen aber von "Aliphatischen Kohlenwasserstoffen" (und Propan sowie Butan, wohl als Treibmittel). Von irgendwelchen Fluorverbindungen ist da keine Rede. Kann natürlich auch in den Kohlenwassertoffen versteckt sein, wenn der Gesetzgaber da nur so eine allgemeine Wischi-Waschi-Inhaltsangabe vorschreibt.
> 
> Natürlich könnte man auch den Hersteller fragen, aber das dauert ja auch gerne mal mehrere Tage, und wenn man das für mehrere Hersteller machen will, wäre eine allgemeine Möglichkeit praktikabler.



Sagen wirs mal so: Sie drücken sich sehr allgemein aus.

"perfluorierte Kohlenwasserstoffe" sind ja eine Untermenge der Kohlenwasserstoffe.

Mit sowas lässt sich schlecht werben.

"
Die Stoffgruppe der PFAS umfasst mehr als 3000 Stoffe (Fischer et al., 2016). Sie kommt
nicht natürlich vor, sondern ist ausschließlich anthropogenen Ursprungs. Aufgrund der hohen
Bindungsenergien zählen hochfluorierte Alkane zu den stabilsten organischen Verbindungen.
Allen gemeinsam ist eine aliphatische Kohlenstoffkette, bei denen die Wasserstoffatome voll-
ständig (perfluoriert) oder teilweise (polyfluoriert) durch Fluoratome ersetzt sind.
"

https://www.umweltministerkonferenz.de/umlbeschluesse/umlaufBericht2017_19.pdf


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Januar 2019)

Dann sei hier noch das Ergebnis des Motorrad-Tests erwähnt, das bei DrWack als Werbematerial für das S100 Imprägnierspray zu finden ist (was wohl das gleiche wie das F100 ist, zumindest sind die sehr vagen Inhaltsstoffe identisch).







// Nachtrag
Wobei das auf Platz 3 stehende Fibertec Textile Guard Pro auf deren Seite ja auch nur mit PFOA-frei beworben wird. Andere PFC-Verbindungen könnte es also durchaus enthalten. Da frag ich dann halt doch mal nach...


----------



## Danimal (21. Januar 2019)

Den Abperleffekt besitzen alle meine Hardshells nur für kurze Zeit direkt nach der Behandlung mit Aufsprüh-Imprägniermittel. Wasserdicht sind die Klamotten trotzdem, allerdings haftet der Dreck weniger an den eingesprühten Klamotten.
Ich habe zwar nicht die Endura-Jacke, aber zwei andere mit Gore-Membran. Die machen auf dem Rad wirklich nur dann Sinn, wenn es draußen schüttet wie Sau und es dabei einigermaßen kühl ist. Ansonsten kommt die Membran dermaßen schnell an ihre Grenzen, dass ich unter der Jacke komplett schweißnass bin. Das hängt natürlich davon ab, wie man auf dem Rad unterwegs ist.
Ich trage auch bei Regen meist nur ein (Softshell-) Trikot. Das ist zwar irgendwann komplett nass, aber bis 2 Stunden habe ich damit kein Problem.
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine funktionierende Regenbekleidung für schweißtreibenden Sport noch nicht erfunden worden.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (27. Januar 2019)

mt500 jacke und hose:
die Erste Jacke habe ich zurückgegeben weil undicht nach 40 Minuten Regenguss. Der Vertriebsleiter hat sich ganz"empört" per Email noch am gleichen Tag gemeldet. Sehr netter Mann, nutzt die Jacke selbst.
Jeder bekommt eine 2. Chance so auch die Schotten. Zusätlich habe ich einen 90Tage Testzeitraum eingeräumt bekommen.
Bin nun mehrfach in der fiesesten Sauerrei gefahren. 20km zur Arbeit einfach. Kein Schutzblech.
Waschen Fehlanzeige, nur einmal unter die Dusche mit Kleidung.

Soweit zufrieden.
Negativ ist somit nur die Größenwahl bei Endura. Die 2. Jacke war dtl größer bei gleicher Größe. Immer anprobieren wenns geht!
nagut den Putzlumpen in der linken Brusttasche(Brillenputzuch) habe ich nicht verstanden. Ist so ein Plastiktüchlein welches eher Feuchtigkeit abgibt als aufnimmt.

Hin oder Her, großes Lob an den Hersteller für a) super Kulanz und B) gute Belüftung.


Danimal schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist eine funktionierende Regenbekleidung für schweißtreibenden Sport noch nicht erfunden worden.


100%!
aber es gibt ja schon Enduros mit Variosattelstütze mit 12kg. Hätte damals auch keiner auf seinem 20Kg DH Bock geglaubt.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (10. Februar 2019)

mt 500 Jacke:
Dauerregen, 9° Temperatur, früher immer die beste Ausrede, nicht zu fahren.
Heute 42 km in zwei Stunden, so richtig schön ausgepowert.
Die Jacke ist geil, ich fühle mich warm, keine Kältebrücken.
Es gibt keine Ausreden mehr,, ob da was perlt oder peng, ist mir egal, wie das Wetter jetzt.


----------



## Stopelhopser (22. Februar 2019)

Brummber schrieb:


> 1.Das wichtigste ist das solche Textilien nicht mit Weichspüler in Berührung kommen, sonst kann mann die Eigenschaften der Materialien in die Tonne kloppen.
> 2.Das Waschmittel sollte kompatibel mit der Imprägnierung sein.
> 3.Man sollte sich auch Gedanken machen ob es was auf Biologiescher Basis oder chemischer Basis sein sollte.


 4. ALLE Waschmittelreste aus dem Schuber für das Waschmittel entfernen. Also rausnehmen und separat erst mal die Plastikwanne waschen. Kleinste Reste von Pulverwaschmittel oder dem Weichspüler machen die Jacke unbrauchbar.

Bis jetzt habe ich ver. Jacke mit Wash-In Produkten wieder abperlend bekommen. Leider aber nie so gut wie die Ur-Imprägnierung werksseitig.


----------



## Belchenradler (25. Februar 2019)

MT500 Jacke / MT500 Regenhose lang & kurz:
Alles ist bei mir seit mehr als zwei Jahren im häufigen Einsatz und immer noch ist alles soweit dicht. Ein wirklicher Abperleffekt (wie oben schon mehrfach zu lesen), ist allerdings kaum mehr vorhanden. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. Die gute Belüftung kommt bei der Jacke hauptsächlich durch die vielen Reissverschlüsse, aber auch die Hosen sind erstaunlich angenehm zu tragen.

Gepflegt habe ich die Dinger eher weniger ... Waschen immer als Schonwäsche, 30°, Colorwaschmittel, kein Trockner. Imprägnierungen, wie die von Fibertech habe ich probiert, haben mich persönlich aber nicht überzeugt - hält alles nicht lange, macht nur Arbeit und ist sauteuer.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Südbaden,  Belchenradler


----------



## andi82 (11. Oktober 2020)

ich würde das Thema mit der Pflege hier gerne nochmals aufgreifen:

Ich habe die Tage eine MT500 Jacke II gekauft. Passform, Details sind alles sehr stimming und die Jacke macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Jetzt aber die Frage nochmals zur Pflege dieser Jacke, oder speziell zu solchen Funktionsjacken:

Im Netz liest man immer die Standardinfos wie:


Kein Pulver
Kein Weichspüler
Wenn die DWR Beschichtung nachlässt zur Reaktivierung in den Trockner (aber die MT500 soll gar nicht in den Trockner) !?
So wenig waschen wie möglich, nur so viel wie nötig. (teilweise nur mit Wasser direkt nach dem Tragen abspülen; innen wegen dem Schweiß, außen wegen den Verschmutzungen)....

So wirklich durchblicken tu ich hier nicht (mehr)

Welches Reinigungsmittel sind denn wirklich notwendig, um die Funktion auf lange Zeit zu erhalten?!


Endura 2-in-1 Reinigung ? (Hitzeaktivierung erforderlich)
Endura Imprägnierspray ?
Nikwax Tech Wash für normale Reinigung
Nikwax TX Spray-On für anschließende Imprägnierung !?
Kann hier bitte jemand mal seine Erfahrungen posten, inkl. der Mittel, welche wirklich gut funktionieren !?

Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (11. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> ich würde das Thema mit der Pflege hier gerne nochmals aufgreifen:
> 
> Ich habe die Tage eine MT500 Jacke II gekauft. Passform, Details sind alles sehr stimming und die Jacke macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> ...











						Endura UK
					

Get the most out of your cycling clothes with Endura's care instructions.




					www.endurasport.com


----------



## andi82 (12. Oktober 2020)

Danke für dein Feedback.
Die Anleitung kenne ich bereits, sagt aber leider in meinen Augen nichts aus...

Hatte mir hier eher Tipps für gescheite / kompatible Pflegeprodukte erhofft 

Werde jetzt aber mal das Nikwax Waschmittel + Spray-On Zeugs besorgen.


----------



## Shonzo (12. Oktober 2020)

andi82 schrieb:


> Werde jetzt aber mal das Nikwax Waschmittel + Spray-On Zeugs besorgen.



Mehr brauchts auch nicht. Alternativ Fibretec Eco.


----------



## T.R. (14. Oktober 2020)

Gore Shake Dry löst die Probleme, sofern man ohne Rucksack fährt. Für mich die beste Regenjacke....


----------



## platt_ziege (14. Oktober 2020)

T.R. schrieb:


> Gore Shake Dry löst die Probleme, sofern man ohne Rucksack fährt. Für mich die beste Regenjacke....


und ohne kapuze...


----------



## Shonzo (14. Oktober 2020)

T.R. schrieb:


> Gore Shake Dry löst die Probleme, sofern man ohne Rucksack fährt. Für mich die beste Regenjacke....



Einwandfrei. Einmal um den Block?
Geht auch große Tour im Winter mit Wechselklamotten und Proviant?


----------



## T.R. (14. Oktober 2020)

Einwandfrei bei 3,5 Stunden durch den Regen. Wie gesagt nicht Rucksacktauglich und auch keine Rückentasche. Proviant muss ins Trikot, Wechselklamotten benötige ich nicht.


----------



## Load_Alex (10. September 2021)

Moin,
habe die Combi seit einer Woche und heute das erste Mal richtig ausprobieren können. Leider war da gar nichts dicht. Ich bin mit meinem Lastenrad (E-Lastenrad) mit meinem Kind unterwegs gewesen. Nach 30 Minuten normaler Plätscherregen sah das dann so aus. Schultern waren gut, vorne nahe Reißverschluss und da wo man die Taschen mit den Netzen hat ging alles durch. Shirt ist von oben bis unten komplett Nass und ich war schon am auskühlen. Unterer Bauchbereich 0 Apperleffekt. Schultern, Arme schon, Aemenden nicht mehr. Frontbereich wie gesagt ging komplett durch.

Hose hat soweit gehalten, da war wohl eher durch den Workload beim Radeln Feuchtigkeit innen. Apperleffekt war hier aber zu sehen.

Jacke Umtauschen oder erstmal selbst mit Imprägnieren versuchen?

LG Alex


----------



## Drahtacus (10. September 2021)

Load_Alex schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe die Combi seit einer Woche und heute das erste Mal richtig ausprobieren können. Leider war da gar nichts dicht. Ich bin mit meinem Lastenrad (E-Lastenrad) mit meinem Kind unterwegs gewesen. Nach 30 Minuten normaler Plätscherregen sah das dann so aus. Schultern waren gut, vorne nahe Reißverschluss und da wo man die Taschen mit den Netzen hat ging alles durch. Shirt ist von oben bis unten komplett Nass und ich war schon am auskühlen. Unterer Bauchbereich 0 Apperleffekt. Schultern, Arme schon, Aemenden nicht mehr. Frontbereich wie gesagt ging komplett durch.
> 
> Hose hat soweit gehalten, da war wohl eher durch den Workload beim Radeln Feuchtigkeit innen. Apperleffekt war hier aber zu sehen.
> ...


Da stimmt was nicht. ich habe meine MT500 Lacke jetzt seit fast drei Jahren. Die kann richtig was ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Load_Alex (10. September 2021)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht. ich habe meine MT500 Lacke jetzt seit fast drei Jahren. Die kann richtig was ab


Die Frage ist, soll ich sie direkt umtauschen oder erstmal das TX Direct zum Imprägnieren einwaschen und sprühen holen und testen? Die Jacke ist nun nicht mehr so super verfügbar.


----------



## Remux (10. September 2021)

Ich glaub da hilft dir das Imprägnieren auch nicht mehr wenn das so massiv durchgeht. Da ist meine Singletrack dagegen absolut dicht.


----------



## Drahtacus (10. September 2021)

Umtauschen. Wenn die Membrane so durchlässig ist, machste mit imprägnieren wenig


----------



## RocketMorton (17. September 2021)

Bei The North Face und ihrem HyVent ist es wie bei Jack Wolfskin und Texapore, das gibt's als preiswerte Beschichtung des Oberstoffs oder als tatsächliche Membran die mit dem Oberstoff laminiert ist. Ersteres ist natürlich mangelhaft und taugt allenfalls zur Hunderunde bei Nieselregen, die HyVent oder Texapore Membran ist allerdings keinen Deut schlechter als andere Membranen. Im Gegensatz zu Gore Tex sind die meisten anderen Membranen zudem salzwasserfest.

Was die Imprägnierung des Oberstoffs betrifft, alles was man als Imprägnierung nachkaufen kann ist gegenüber dem Zeug mit dem die Chinesen die Stoffbahnen vorm Vernähen imprägnieren großer Humbug und ich kenne niemanden der eine Funktionsjacke nachimprägniert hat und voll zufrieden war. Ich nehme mittlerweile das Erdal Spray zu € 3 aus dem Drogeriemarkt und bügele die Jacke hinterher bzw. haben wir auf Arbeit neuerdings einen hochmodernen Trockner mit einem Funktionsklamottenprogramm, den test ich mal noch. Aber den ganzen Quark wie Grangers oder Nikwax für viel Geld klemm ich mir mittlerweile, das Erdal Spray ist kein bisschen schlechter, kostet aber nur einen Bruchteil. Der beste Mittelweg ist, Funktionsjacken nur im klaren Wasser in der Badewanne auswaschen, dann hält die Imprägnierung am längsten. Die rauen Bedingungen in der Waschmaschine vergrößern wohl die Abstände zwischen den Fasern und dann ist ein Oberstoff schnell man unimprägnierbar. Eine über 10 Jahre alte Haglöfs Jacke die ich habe, wurde noch nie in der Maschine oder mit Waschmittel gewaschen, die hab ich einmal nachimprägniert und das war nicht mal unbedingt nötig.

PS: Wenn durch eine Membranjacke wirklich Wasser kommt, dann ist die Membran irgendwo im Eimer, kann man aber reparieren sofern es keine chemischen Ursachen wie Weichspüler hat. Aufpassen muss man auch mit älteren Gore Tex XCR Membranen, die vertragen keinen Trockner und selbst in der Waschmaschine kann sich die Laminierung schon lösen.

PPS: Die besten Jacken zum Biken sind meiner Erfahrung nach richtige Hardcore Bergsteiger Jacken. Aber nicht die Monster die Leute nehmen die auf 8000er wollen, die Kletterjacken. Ein Kletterer hat 'nen Rucksack auf, Klettergurt über der Jacke und er schiebt sich öfter mal über Felsgestein, solche Jacken haben immer den robustesten Oberstoff, kosten aber auch schnell mal € 500-600. Ich hab mir mal gebraucht eine Eider zugelegt, die ist wirklich robust und mit dem Gore Tex Paclite Shell kann man die auch mal ein paar Tage zusammengerollt im Rucksack lassen. Für Gore Tex Performance oder Pro Shell ist das auf Dauer nicht so gut.

PPPS: Der größte Humbug sind Schuhe mit Membran, die Membran ist durch das Salz im Fußschweiß nach ein paar Wochen dicht und funktioniert überhaupt nicht mehr. In der Wanne oder Maschine waschen verbietet sich bei Nubuk Leder allerdings. Mit vollsynthetischen Salomon Trail Running Schuhen geht's aber.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. September 2021)

Load_Alex schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe die Combi seit einer Woche und heute das erste Mal richtig ausprobieren können. Leider war da gar nichts dicht. Ich bin mit meinem Lastenrad (E-Lastenrad) mit meinem Kind unterwegs gewesen. Nach 30 Minuten normaler Plätscherregen sah das dann so aus. Schultern waren gut, vorne nahe Reißverschluss und da wo man die Taschen mit den Netzen hat ging alles durch. Shirt ist von oben bis unten komplett Nass und ich war schon am auskühlen. Unterer Bauchbereich 0 Apperleffekt. Schultern, Arme schon, Aemenden nicht mehr. Frontbereich wie gesagt ging komplett durch.
> 
> Hose hat soweit gehalten, da war wohl eher durch den Workload beim Radeln Feuchtigkeit innen. Apperleffekt war hier aber zu sehen.
> ...


Ich hatte sowohl die Jacke (2xmt500) als auch die Hose(kurz), alle waren sofort undicht, alles wurde neu gekauft.
Und zurückgeschickt.

Ich bin durch mit dem Thema, von denen kauf ich nix mehr.


----------



## Load_Alex (17. September 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte sowohl die Jacke (2xmt500) als auch die Hose(kurz), alle waren sofort undicht, alles wurde neu gekauft.
> Und zurückgeschickt.
> 
> Ich bin durch mit dem Thema, von denen kauf ich nix mehr.


Hose war bei mir letztendlich dicht. 

Die Jacke wurde sofort ohne Kommentar getauscht und ich habe aktuell 2 hier, beide von Bike & Components (BC) gekauft. Beide sind in einem 1A Zustand und nichts ist undicht (In Dusche getestet 20 Minuten dauerprasseln wie bei Starkregen).

War wohl eine Montagsjacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkbanker (19. September 2021)

Ich habe mit dem Duo gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hatte einen Dirtlej Dirtsuit Classic gebraucht gekauft. Beim Auspacken hat der schon verdächtig gut gerochen. Gut gedacht, aber schlecht gemacht. Der Vorbesitzer hatte die Imprägnierung weg gewaschen. Nach korrekter Anwendung beider Produkte, auch ohne penibles Reinigen der Waschmittel Schublade, ist der wieder dicht wie er sein soll. Das selbe Problem mit einer MT500 Jacke ebenfalls gebraucht über ebay. Roch lecker nach Waschmittel. Also direkt zwei Runden mit dem Nikwax Duo in die Maschine. Danach die tropfnasse Jacke zum Trocknen aufgehängt. Im trockenen Zustand fühlt man den Unterschied mit der Hand. Der vorher weiche Stoff/Membran fühlt sich wieder rauh und griffig an. 

Der wichtigste Tipp kam ja schon ein paar Mal: so wenig wie möglich waschen!


----------



## aibeekey (20. September 2021)

Nachdem ich diesen Sommer paar Regentage in Bikeparks hatte, hab ich mich gefragt, wozu überhaupt noch imprägnieren?
Wenn die Jacke über und über mit Dreck und Matsch beklebt ist, perlt da eh nix mehr ab...
Davor hatte ich da gar nie groß drüber nachgedacht 
Werde daher meine Bike Regenhose und Regenjacke gar nicht mehr imprägnieren. Das bringt eh nix. Stattdessen gibt es einen zweiten Satz fürs Pendeln und Wandern (wo nur Wasser und kein Dreck im Spiel ist) bei dem man die Imprägnierung dann bei Bedarf auffrischen kann. Aber vermutlich hält die dann eh nahezu ewig.


----------



## Drahtacus (20. September 2021)

Ich habe meine MT500 Jacke jetzt schon des Öfteren per Hand gewaschen, trocknen lassen und mit dem MT500 Spray behandelt. Danach leicht geföhnt. Funktioniert problemlos


----------



## ralphi911 (20. September 2021)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Ich habe meine MT500 Jacke jetzt schon des Öfteren per Hand gewaschen, trocknen lassen und mit dem MT500 Spray behandelt. Danach leicht geföhnt. Funktioniert problemlos


was ist der MT500 Spray?


----------



## tkbanker (20. September 2021)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> was ist der MT500 Spray?


Das meint er wohl:








						Endura Imprägnierspray
					

Mit dem Endura Imprägnierspray perlt das Wasser wieder von Deiner Regenjacke ab Mit dem Imprägnierspray von Endura erneuerst Du die wasserabweisende Schicht Deiner wasserdichten Funktionstextilien. Es kommen keine umweltschädlichen PFC zum Einsatz. D




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## ralphi911 (20. September 2021)

tkbanker schrieb:


> Das meint er wohl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------

